# early = πρώιμος (;)



## nickel (Aug 10, 2009)

Έρχονται στιγμές που αγανακτείς, σου βγαίνει ένα «άι στο διάολο, κωλογλώσσα, με τις κουλαμάρες σου», αλλά δεν τολμάς να το γράψεις, μήπως και σου την πέσουν οι γλωσσολόγοι, άσε που φοβάσαι ότι κουλή είναι η δική σου γνώση της γλώσσας, όχι η ίδια η γλώσσα.

Πάντως, αν δεν είναι αυτό το τελευταίο, ας μη ρίξουμε το φταίξιμο στη γλώσσα, αλλά στους ομιλητές της — αυτοί φταίνε που δεν τολμούν. Σήμερα έχω κουρδιστεί με το επίθετο «early» και τις μεταφράσεις του. Όχι πως είναι η πρώτη φορά, αλλά σήμερα είπα να μη βρίσω μόνο, αλλά να το γράψω κιόλας. Υπάρχει ήδη σε άλλες σελίδες αναφορά στο πρόβλημα όταν ο Μπερλής έγραψε «το πρώτο ΕΑΜ» επηρεασμένος από το «early EAM» που σκεφτόταν:

Ξαφνικά συνειδητοποίησα ότι το "πρώτο ΕΑΜ" είναι υποσυνείδητη μετάφραση του "early EAM". Συμβαίνει συχνά να σκεφτόμαστε αγγλικά και να μεταφέρουμε στα ελληνικά, με τρόπο όχι ολωσδιόλου επιτυχή, αυτό που είχαμε κατά νουν. Ωστόσο, δύο παρατηρήσεις: (1) Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν, όταν συμβαίνει αυτό, η μεταφορά είναι πράγματι ανεπιτυχής. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είμαστε λίγο πιο θαρραλέοι; Μήπως οι αποδόσεις που μυρίζουν αγγλικά ανοίγουν τελικά το δρόμο σε νέες διατυπώσεις που με τον καιρό και την πολλή χρήση αποβαίνουν απολύτως εύστοχες, καλύπτοντας ένα κενό στην ημετέρα γλώσσα; (2) Με το "early" έχω συχνά βρει δυσκολίες στην απόδοσή του και αναγκάζομαι να καταφύγω σε περιφράσεις. The early Renaissance, για παράδειγμα, ή the early nineteenth century, δεν σας προκαλεί μια μεταφραστική αμηχανία; "Τα πρώτα χρόνια του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα" (;;), "στις αρχές του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα" (;;), "στον πρώιμο" (;;;) - τίποτα από αυτά δεν με ικανοποιεί. Any suggestions?​
Να δεχτούμε πρώτα ότι η μετάφραση «*Πρώιμη Αναγέννηση*» για το *early Renaissance* είναι καθιερωμένη, μαζί με πολλά άλλα τέτοια… πρώιμα (όψιμα) φρούτα. Φάγαμε την «πρώιμη Αναγέννηση», ας φάμε τώρα και την «πρώιμη δεκαετία του ’60». Από τότε που χρησιμοποιήθηκε το «πρώιμος» για να περιγράψει το πρώτο στάδιο μιας χρονικής περιόδου (_πρώιμη Αναγέννηση, πρώιμος Μεσαίωνας, πρώιμη Αρχαιότητα_ κ.ά.), πέρασε σε αιώνες (πρώιμος 20ος αιώνας), δεκαετίες (π.χ. στην ύστερη δεκαετία του 1230 ή την πρώιμη δεκαετία του 1240), τέχνες (_πρώιμη ελληνική αγγειογραφία_) ή και… γεωγραφικές περιοχές (_πρώιμες Κυκλάδες, πρώιμη Ελλάδα_). 

Να θυμηθούμε τι σημαίνει *πρώιμος*, πρώτα από το ΠαπΛεξ:
1. (κυρίως για άνθη και οπωροκηπευτικά) αυτός που παράγεται ή ωριμάζει νωρίς, πριν από την κανονική ή συνήθη εποχή (α. «πρώιμα αχλάδια»· β. «ὁ πρώιμος κράτιστος ἤ ὁ μέσος ἤ ὁ ὀψιμώτατος [σπόρος]», Ξεν.)· 2. (για ζώα) αυτός που γεννιέται πριν από τον καθορισμένο χρόνο («πρώιμα αρνιά»)· 3. (για εποχές, καιρικές συνθήκες ή για μεταβολές) αυτός που επέρχεται, που συμβαίνει πριν από την ώρα του (α. «πρώιμο κρύο»· β. «ἕως λάβῃ ὑετὸν πρώϊμον καὶ ὄψιμον», ΚΔ)· 4. (μτφ.) αυτός που εκδηλώνεται ή αυξάνεται πριν από την ώρα του, άκαιρος, πρόωρος (α. «πρώιμη ενέργεια»· β. «πρώιμος πονηρία», Μητροδ. Λ.)· || (νεοελλ.) (για δέντρα και φυτά) 1. αυτός που ανθίζει ή καρποφορεί πριν από τον καθορισμένο χρόνο («πρώιμη αμυγδαλιά»)· 2. αυτός που παράγει πριν από την ώρα του («πρώιμο αμπέλι»)· 3. (φρ.) α) «πρώιμη ποικιλία»· (γεωπ.) καλλιεργούμενη ποικιλία φυτού που φθάνει σε ένα ορισμένο στάδιο ανάπτυξης σε συντομότερο χρονικό διάστημα από άλλες· β) «πρώιμο ζώο»· ζώο τού οποίου το νεογνό είναι σχετικά ανεξάρτητο από τη γονική φροντίδα και το οποίο είναι ικανό να κινείται και, συχνά, να τρέφεται και να ελέγχει τη θερμοκρασία του ανεξάρτητα από τους γονείς του· γ) «πρώιμος τοκετός»· (ιατρ.) τοκετός που γίνεται πριν από την 28η εβδομάδα τής εγκυμοσύνης. Επίρρ. πρωίμως / πρωΐμως ΝΜΑ, και πρώιμα Ν· πριν από τον καθορισμένο χρόνο, νωρίς, πρόωρα.​
Πιο λιγόλογα από το ΛΝΕΓ:
1. (για καρπούς, λουλούδια κ.λπ.) αυτός που παράγεται πριν από την κανονική του εποχή: πρώιμα φρούτα. ΣΥΝ. πρόωρος ΑΝΤ. όψιμος 2. (για δέντρα και φυτά) αυτός που καρποφορεί πριν από τη συνηθισμένη εποχή: πρώιμη αχλαδιά / αμυγδαλιά 3. (κατ' επέκτ.) αυτός που εκδηλώνεται πριν από την εποχή ή τη στιγμή που αναμενόταν: είναι λίγο πρώιμο ακόμη να μιλούμε για βελτίωση τής υγείας του ΑΝΤ. όψιμος, πάρωρος.​
Σε όλες τις σημασίες υπάρχει το «*πριν την ώρα του*». 

Το κακό ίσως ξεκίνησε με τα «πρώιμα έργα». Τα _early works_, αντί να μεταφράζονται «πρώτα έργα» ή «νεανικά έργα» ή «έργα της πρώτης περιόδου», έγιναν «πρώιμα» (πριν την ώρα τους, δηλαδή;). Μια στιγμή, ο Κριαράς τα έχει τα «πρώιμα έργα»: *πρώιμος* εκείνος που εμφανίζεται πριν από τον κατάλληλο χρόνο: _πρώιμα έργα του ζωγράφου· πρώιμα φρούτα_ (αντ. όψιμος). Είναι ικανοποιητικός αυτός ο ορισμός όταν πρόκειται για πρώιμα έργα;

Μόνο το ΛΚΝ φιλοξενεί αυτή τη σημασία του πρώτου σταδίου στο _*πρώιμος*_ (και του τελευταίου στο *όψιμος*) — αν και με μπερδεύει στην ετυμολογία ο συσχετισμός με τη γερμανική και τη γαλλική λέξη για το _πρόωρος_. Οι σημασίες του 2 προέρχονται από το αγγλικό _early_ και μόνο, έτσι;

*πρώιμος* -η -ο [próimos] E5 : 1α1. για καρπό που ωριμάζει νωρίτερα από τη συνηθισμένη εποχή. ANT όψιμος: Tα κεράσια είναι πρώιμα φέτος. Πρώιμη ποικιλία ντομάτας / πρώιμη ντομάτα. || για φυτό που παράγει πρώιμους καρπούς: Πρώιμο αμπέλι. α2. για ζώο που γεννιέται νωρίτερα από τη συνηθισμένη εποχή: Πρώιμο αρνί. β. πρόωρος: Πρώιμη εφηβεία. 2α. που γίνεται, που παρουσιάζεται όταν κτ. βρίσκεται σε αρχικό στάδιο: Πρώιμη διάγνωση του καρκίνου. ANT καθυστερημένη. Πρώιμη αντίδραση. ANT όψιμη. β. που αποτελεί την πρώτη φάση μιας χρονικής περιόδου. ANT όψιμος: H πρώιμη χαλκοκρατία. πρώιμα EΠIPP: Tα σύκα ωρίμασαν ~. Στα θερμοκήπια τα λαχανικά αναπτύσσονται ~. [1α: αρχ. πρώιμος• 1β, 2: λόγ. σημδ. γερμ. frühzeitig & γαλλ. prématuré] ​
Και στο λήμμα *όψιμος*:
ANT πρώιμος. 1. που γίνεται αργά, στο τέλος της κανονικής περιόδου. α. (για καρπό φυτών) που ωρίμασε αργά: Όψιμα φρούτα / λαχανικά. || (για φυτό) που οι καρποί του ωριμάζουν αργά: Mια όψιμη κερασιά. β. (για φυσιολογική κατάσταση ή λειτουργία) που εκδηλώθηκε πολύ αργά, με καθυστέρηση: ~ χειμώνας. Όψιμη οδοντοφυΐα. Όψιμο ξύπνημα του ερωτικού ενστίκτου. γ. (για ανθρώπινη ενέργεια) που έγινε πολύ αργά: Όψιμη σπορά. Όψιμο ενδιαφέρον για τα προβλήματα της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, που εκδηλώθηκε αργά. Όψιμοι αγωνιστές της ελευθερίας. 2. που ανήκει στο τελευταίο τμήμα μιας χρονικής περιόδου: H όψιμη αρχαιότητα. O ~ μεσαίωνας. Tα όψιμα ρωμαϊκά / βυζαντινά χρόνια.​
Νομίζω ότι το ΛΚΝ καλύπτει αυτές τις χρήσεις ικανοποιητικά (τρόπος του λέγειν, τέτοια ικανοποίηση να τη βράσω). Μου γεννιούνται τα παρακάτω ερωτηματικά, ωστόσο:


Το early warning system είναι σύστημα _έγκαιρης_ προειδοποίησης ή σύστημα _πρώιμης_ προειδοποίησης;
Τα early diagnosis και early detection of cancer είναι _πρώιμη_ ή _έγκαιρη_ διάγνωση / ανίχνευση του καρκίνου;
Το early registration θα το πούμε _πρώιμη εγγραφή_;
Το «The early bird catches the worm» μπορούμε να συνεχίζουμε να το μεταφράζουμε «Το πρωινό πουλί πιάνει το σκουλήκι»;
Μήπως και το during early pregnancy θα γίνει «κατά την πρώιμη κύηση» αντί τού «κατά την έναρξη της κύησης»; 
Στην πρόταση «Η πρώιμη ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου ξεκινάει μετά τις 10 εβδομάδες από την κλινική έναρξη της εγκυμοσύνης» πώς θα είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι δεν πρόκειται για πρόωρη ανάπτυξη;
Τους πρωτανθρώπους (early men) επιτρέπεται να τους λέμε και «πρώιμους ανθρώπους»;
Γιατί αγνοεί το ΛΚΝ ότι το *ύστερος* ανταγωνίζεται το _όψιμος_ στις μεταφράσεις του _late_ (με τη σημασία «που ανήκει στην τελευταία φάση μιας χρονικής περιόδου»);

Ιδού το *ύστερος* του ΛΚΝ:
ύστερος -η -ο [ísteros] E5 : 1.(λόγ.) που ακολουθεί, κατοπινός, επόμενος: Ύστερη σκέψη. Σε υστερότερους χρόνους. (έκφρ.) εκ των υστέρων, κατόπιν, αφού συμβεί ή πραγματοποιηθεί κτ. ANT εκ των προτέρων: Eκ των υστέρων είναι εύκολο να κάνεις κριτική. 2. (λογοτ.) τελευταίος, στερνός: Tο ύστερο φιλί. ύστερα* EΠIPP. [λόγ. < αρχ. ὕστερος] ​
Και το *ύστερος* του ΛΝΕΓ:
ύστερος, -η, -o αυτός που είναι μεταγενέστερος, αυτός που ακολουθεί ή έρχεται στο τέλος, τελευταίος στη σειρά: ύστερη περίοδος / ύστερος καπιταλισμός / ΣΥΝ. κατοπινός, επόμενος ΦΡ. (α) εκ των υστέρων έπειτα από κάτι που έχει προηγηθεί. αφού έχει ήδη διαπραχθεί: ~ αναγνωρίζει το λάθος του ΣΥN. (λατ.) a posteriori ΑΝΤ. εκ των προτέρων (β) τα ύστερα τού κόσμου οι τελευταίες μέρες τού κόσμου, η συντέλεια.​

Τι λέμε εναλλακτικά όταν δεν θέλουμε να πούμε «πρώιμος»;
in the early 17th century = _στις αρχές_ του 17ου αιώνα
from Ancient Greece to early Christianity = από την αρχαία Ελλάδα μέχρι _τους πρώτους χριστιανικούς χρόνους_
The printing revolution in early Modern Europe = Η τυπογραφική επανάσταση _στις απαρχές_ της νεότερης Ευρώπης
The power of fantasy in early learning = Η δύναμη της φαντασίας _στα πρώτα χρόνια_ της μάθησης
(όλα αυτά, από τίτλους βιβλίων)
Και *πρώτη Αναγέννηση* (primo Rinascimento, Première Renaissance, δικαιώνεται ο Μπερλής με το «πρώτο ΕΑΜ»), πρωτοαναγεννησιακή εποχή, απαρχές της Αναγέννησης.

Με λίγα λόγια: το «πρώιμος» είχε μια σαφέστατη σημασία, ίδια με το _πρόωρος_, και, επειδή δεν βρήκαμε καλύτερη λέξη για το αγγλικό early, δώσαμε στο «πρώιμος» τη σημασία τού «πρώτος, αρχικός, της πρώτης περιόδου». Το ίδιο κάναμε στην άλλη άκρη του φάσματος με το «όψιμος».

Ο ευαίσθητος μεταφραστής κάνει πως δεν βλέπει τις χιλιάδες τα (επίσημα) ευρήματα και μεταφράζει με ό,τι του βρίσκεται πιο πρόχειρο; Ή αφήνει να τον συμπαρασύρει το κύμα; Και μέχρι ποιο σημείο; Θα φτάσει να γράφει για «πρώιμες ημέρες της κινητής τηλεφωνίας»; Και δεν θα πρέπει να ζητήσει να ενημερωθούν και τα λεξικά;

Προς το παρόν, θα ζητήσω να μη μου αλλάξουν την παροιμία «*Τα στερνά τιμούν τα πρώτα*». Μη μου την κάνουν «Τα όψιμα τιμούν τα πρώιμα»!


----------



## sarant (Aug 10, 2009)

Υποκλίνομαι.
Πάντως, εγώ δεν θα έβαζα με τίποτα το "πρώιμος" σε καθορισμένης διάρκειας χρονικές περιόδους, παρά μόνο σε ασαφούς διάρκειας που είθισται να χωρίζονται σε στάδια. Έτσι, ναι στην πρώιμη Αναγέννηση, αλλά όχι στον 20ό αιώνα ή στη δεκαετία του 1920. Εκεί: στις αρχές, στα πρώτα χρόνια. 
Το πρώτο ΕΑΜ του Μπερλή είχε εκτός των άλλων το μειονέκτημα ότι υποβάλλει στο νου το ενδεχόμενο να υπήρχε και δεύτερο, όπως η ΕΟΚΑ. Κατά τα άλλα, το πρώτος για μερικές χρήσεις του early δεν είναι κακό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 10, 2009)

Το γύρισμα του αιώνα είναι του παλιού όψιμου ή του νέου πρώιμου; :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2009)

Ωχ ωχ... πόσες και πόσες φορές δεν έχω γράψει για τον "πρώιμο 17ο αιώνα"... (κυρίως προς αποφυγήν της γενικογενικής: πχ "η ανάπτυξη της βιοτεχνίας του πρώιμου 18ου αιώνα" αντί για "της βιοτεχνίας των αρχών του ...."). Θα το προσέχω στο εξής! Και, tsioutsiou, αυτό το "γύρισμα του αιώνα", πολύ με έχει ταλαιπωρήσει και μένα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 10, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Ωχ ωχ... πόσες και πόσες φορές δεν έχω γράψει για τον "πρώιμο 17ο αιώνα"...


Πήγα να το γράψω, αλλά, μιας και το ανέφερες: κτγμ μπορείς άφοβα να συνεχίσεις. Το πρώιμος - όψιμος / ύστερος (προτίμηση: ύστερος) το θεωρώ από καιρό δικό μας με τη σημασία του αρχικός, στην πρώτη φάση ή στο τέλος κλπ., και καθιερωμένο. 
Κάποια λεξικά να ξυπνήσουν, που φαίνεται τα "σώματά" τους αναπαύονται εκτός σύγχρονης ιστοριογραφίας!


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 10, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να μου επιτρέψετε να κάνω μια επισήμανση.

To _early_ έχει δύο σημασίες:

1.	near the beginning of a period of time (αρχικός)
2.	before the usual or expected time (πρώιμος)

Το _early_ μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως «πρώιμος» μόνο στην περίπτωση όπου το συγκείμενο καθιστά σαφές ότι επακολουθεί ή πρέπει να επακολουθήσει εξέλιξη που θα οδηγήσει σε περαιτέρω πρόοδο, ωρίμαση ενός φαινομένου. Το «πρώιμος» στην ιστοριογραφία σημαίνει «άγουρος» (όχι στην περίπτωση των φρούτων), «πρόωρος», και προϋποθέτει την αναμενόμενη διαδικασία προόδου, ακμής και ωρίμασης και ως εκ τούτου υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί και ως κακόσημο. 

Αν δεν υφίσταται η ανωτέρω προϋπόθεση της αναμενόμενης προόδου, ακμής και ωρίμασης, τότε το _early_ πρέπει να αποδοθεί ως προσδιορισμός που δηλώνει την αρχική περίοδο μιας κατάστασης, η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως θα μπορούσε να ακολουθείται όχι από πρόοδο ή ωρίμαση αλλά από παρακμή. Μερικοί τρόποι να αποδοθεί το _early_ ως χρονικός προσδιορισμός χωρίς να υποδηλώνει κάτι περισσότερο για την ποιότητα της περαιτέρω εξέλιξης είναι «αρχαίος, αρχικός, πρώτος, αρχέγονος», αν και το τελευταίο είναι επίσης αμφίσημο σαν το _early_.

Επί παραδείγματι, το _early Christianity_ στην επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία συνήθως αποδίδεται «πρωτοχριστιανισμός» ή «αρχέγονος χριστιανισμός». Το αν είναι «πρώιμος» ή όχι σχετίζεται με τις απόψεις του συγγραφέα περί της ακολουθούμενης εξέλιξης. Αν τα όσα ακολούθησαν στην ιστορία του χριστιανισμού θεωρηθούν πρόοδος και ολοκλήρωση, τότε μπορεί να αποδοθεί και ως «πρώιμος χριστιανισμός». Αλλά αν η συνεχεία θεωρείται παρακμιακή, τότε το «πρώιμος» είναι εντελώς ακατάλληλο.

Το_ early Christians_ μπορεί να αποδοθεί «πρώτοι χριστιανοί» ή «αρχαίοι χριστιανοί», σίγουρα όχι «πρώιμοι χριστιανοί».

Τελικά έχουμε τα εξής αντίθετα:

αρχαίος, αρχικός, πρότερος, πρώτος / ύστερος

πρώιμος / όψιμος

Φυσικά, οι διαφωνίες είναι καλοδεχούμενες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2009)

Όχι ότι και για το *ύστερος* δεν έχουμε πλακωθεί: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3045!   :)


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 10, 2009)

Ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής συμφωνούμε. Αλλά και κάνα καβγαδάκι πότε-πότε είναι τονωτικό :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2009)

Εγώ εκείνο που δεν βρίσκω _καθόλου_ επιτυχές είναι το "όχι ολωσδιόλου επιτυχή":

ολωσδιόλου [olozδiólu] επίρρ. : σε καταφατική πρόταση επιτείνει τη μειωτική σημασία του όρου της πρότασης που ακολουθεί· εντελώς, τελείως: ~ ανίκανος / τεμπέλης / ηλίθιος. Είναι ~ εκτός κλίματος.


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2009)

Πάντως, η αντίθετη άσκηση, δηλ. η απόδοση του ελληνικού 'πρώιμος' στα αγγλικά, δίνει 3 τουλάχιστον αποτελέσματα: early, premature, untimely. Άρα, μήπως πνιγόμαστε σε μια κουταλιά νερό; Επίσης, από πού κι ως πού ένα πρώιμο φρούτο είναι κακόσημο ή σχεδόν; Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, πιάνει πολύ καλές τιμές στην αγορά. Πρώιμος είναι ο πρωινός, όπως όψιμος είναι ο βραδινός. Πρόωρος ο πριν της ώρας/εποχής του. Αλλά μπορείς να πεις 'ο πρωινός εικοστός αιώνας" ή ο '_νωρινός_ (early) εικοστός αιώνας" ή "ο _αργινός_ (late)"; Όχι. Οπότε, λες πρώιμος κι είσαι μια χαρά και δε(ν πρέπει να) φοβάσαι κανέναν. Σαφώς και μπορείς να πεις 'στις αρχές (beginning) του εικοστού αιώνα', αλλά αυτό και πιο δύσκαμπτο είναι γλωσσικά και χρονικά πιο περιορισμένο, π.χ. στα πρώτα δέκα χρόνια, ενώ ο πρώιμος μπορεί άνετα να εκληφθεί ως τα τριάντα πρώτα, σ' ένα σχήμα πρώιμος-μέσος-ύστερος.

Όσον αφορά το όψιμος, δεν μου πολυαρέσει να το χρησιμοποιώ, γιατί παράγει νομίζω ένα δίλημμα αν πρόκειται για ώριμο ή για ύστερο/αργοπορημένο, π.χ. στον όρο High Renaissance.

όψιμος -η -ο [ópsimos] Ε5 : ANT πρώιμος. 1. που γίνεται αργά, στο τέλος της κανονικής περιόδου. α. (για καρπό φυτών) που ωρίμασε αργά: Όψιμα φρούτα / λαχανικά. || (για φυτό) που οι καρποί του ωριμάζουν αργά: Mια όψιμη κερασιά. β. (για φυσιολογική κατάσταση ή λειτουργία) που εκδηλώθηκε πολύ αργά, με καθυστέρηση: ~ χειμώνας. Όψιμη οδοντοφυΐα. Όψιμο ξύπνημα του ερωτικού ενστίκτου. γ. (για ανθρώπινη ενέργεια) που έγινε πολύ αργά: Όψιμη σπορά. Όψιμο ενδιαφέρον για τα προβλήματα της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, που εκδηλώθηκε αργά. Όψιμοι αγωνιστές της ελευθερίας. 2. που ανήκει στο τελευταίο τμήμα μιας χρονικής περιόδου: H όψιμη αρχαιότητα. Ο ~ μεσαίωνας. Tα όψιμα ρωμαϊκά / βυζαντινά χρόνια. όψιμα ΕΠIΡΡ: Ενδιαφέρον που εκδηλώθηκε ~.

Αν λοιπόν δεχτούμε ένα τριμερές σχήμα, το 'πρώιμος' είναι στην αρχή και το 'όψιμος' στο τέλος, αν και εγώ προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιώ το ύστερος στη θέση του όψιμου, γιατί θεωρώ πως το όψιμος δεν είναι απολύτως σαφές στον Νεοέλληνα, ενώ το ύστερος είναι. Στη δε μέση είναι το 'μέσος' ή 'στα μέσα', και, σε πιο εξεζητημένες περιπτώσεις, το 'ώριμος' (High Renaissance).

Τώρα, ότι δεν μπορεί το early να αποδίδεται πρώιμος σε περιπτώσεις όπως η 'έγκαιρη' προειδοποίηση, σαφώς και συμφωνώ. Επίσης, ότι το Early Christian είθισται να αποδίδεται πρωτοχριστιανικός, ισχύει, αλλά είναι θέμα συνήθειας και δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Το early bronze είναι πρώιμη χαλκοκρατία και ορισμένοι παλιοί αρχαΐζοντες το λέγανε και 'πρωτοχαλκή'. Όπως σας αρέσει, με άλλα λόγια. Οι δε αναλύσεις του Tsialas για το early Christianity δεν έχουν εφαρμογή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, στη μεταφραστική πρακτική. Σαν μεταφραστής, εγώ θα δω ένα early Christianity κι αυτό είν' όλο, και καλούμαι να το αποδώσω. Δεν μπορώ ούτε υποκειμενικά αλλά ούτε και αντικειμενικά μπορεί να δοθεί σαφής απάντηση αν μετά ακολουθεί παρακμή ή τελείωση κλπ. Αυτά ας τα σκεφτεί ο Έλληνας _συγγραφέας_, ενδεχομένως, αλλά μόνο αυτός. Όσο για το ότι το 'πρώιμοι χριστιανοί' είναι σώνει και καλά κακό, δεν συμφωνώ, όχι γιατί θα το χρησιμοποιούσα εγώ αλλά γιατί και πάλι πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα γλωσσικής συνήθειας και τίποτε ουσιωδώς παραπάνω. Και ας κάνουμε, παρακαλώ, πάλι την αντίστροφη άσκηση. Αν ο Άγγλος μεταφραστής δει στο ελληνικό πρωτότυπο την έκφραση 'πρώτοι χριστιανοί', πώς θα το αποδώσει; early Christians ή first Christians; Θα έχει και αυτός/ή το ίδιο δίλημμα, ακριβώς γιατί οι λέξεις δεν είναι ορισμένες τόσο στενά. Λίγο πιο χαλαρή προσέγγιση, λοιπόν, θα πρότεινα εγώ.

Το 'πρώτο ΕΑΜ' έχει ένα προβληματάκι _στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση_, αυτό που επισήμανε ο sarant. Περισσότερο μάλιστα από την πρώτη ΕΟΚΑ, ελλοχεύουν το πρώτο και το δεύτερο αντάρτικο. Γι' αυτό εγώ θα έβαζα 'το πρώιμο ΕΑΜ' και θα κοιμόμουνα μετά σαν πουλάκι. Πρώιμο ΕΑΜ, ώριμο ΕΑΜ, ύστερο ΕΑΜ. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Αλλά και το 'πρώτο ΕΑΜ' δεν μπορείς να το πεις λάθος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 11, 2009)

+1 στο κατεβατό (Έχω ήδη εκφρασθεί, οπότε δεν είναι όψιμο :))
Στα υπόψη και το αρχόμενος-η-ο. Ἐχουμε και incipient άλλωστε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2009)

Tsialas said:


> Ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής συμφωνούμε. Αλλά και κάνα καβγαδάκι πότε-πότε είναι τονωτικό :)



Καθόλου δεν συμφωνούμε. Και το γεγονός ότι έχουν ήδη διατυπωθεί τόσες απόψεις δείχνει ότι υπάρχει θέμα. «Πρώιμος είναι ο πρωινός, όπως όψιμος είναι ο βραδινός», λέει ο Κώστας — μόνο που οι λέξεις δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ποτέ με αυτές τις σημασίες. Όσοι δεν ασχολούνται με ιστορικές περιόδους ξέρουν ότι το ένα είναι πριν την ώρα του και το άλλο μετά την ώρα του. Μερικοί τα χρησιμοποιούν με τις νέες σημασίες τους χωρίς πρόβλημα, άλλοι δυσανασχετώντας και άλλοι δεν τις έχουν μάθει ακόμα. Τα περισσότερα λεξικά δεν τις έχουν μάθει. Και οι περισσότεροι εδώ «τραβάνε τη γραμμή» σε διαφορετικό σημείο («αυτό το λέω, αλλά αυτό δεν θα το έλεγα»). Αφήστε που ακόμα περιμένω μια καλή μετάφραση για το _early registration_. Δεν είναι «έγκαιρη εγγραφή», είναι το κάνεις την εγγραφή σου νωρίς, μεταξύ των πρώτων. Χάρηκα που τόλμησε ο Κώστας να γράψει το _νωρινός_, και αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι μια λέξη που όλοι έχουμε στο νου μας, αλλά σπάνια τη λέμε και ποτέ δεν τη γράφουμε (περίπου τα ίδια και το _αργινός_).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 11, 2009)

Ακόμα και με το νωρίς σε μορφή επιθέτου, σημασιολογικά και ετυμολογικά πάλι κύκλο κάνουμε μέσα από τα πρώιμος και πριν την ώρα του...και στην ώρα του! Οπότε ας το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι η σύναψη θα μας καθορίζει πού αρχικός, πού πρόωρος κλπ. όπως λέμε τα πρόωρα στο βρεφοκοκομείο και τα πρώιμα στο χωράφι. 
νωρίς [norís] επίρρ. χρον. : 2α. εγκαίρως: Ευτυχώς φτάσαμε ~. Aυτό έπρεπε να το σκεφτείς / να το κάνεις νωρίτερα. β. πιο πριν από ό,τι πρέπει: Δεν έπρεπε να έρθουμε τόσο ~. 3α. πρόωρα: Έχασαν τον πατέρα τους πολύ ~. β. σε πρώιμο στάδιο: Tα πρώτα συμπτώματα της παρακμής παρουσιάστηκαν ~. [μσν. νωρίς < *ενωρίς με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. < ελνστ. ἐνώρως (αρχ. φρ. *ἐν ὥρα `στην ώρα του΄*) κατά τα επιρρ. σε -ίς: αποβραδίς] 

πρωεγγραφή (με υπογεγραμμένη) :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τα όσα έχει πει ο Nickel και που κατά καιρούς έχουν προβληματίσει κι εμένα. Απλά η χρήση της λέξης πρώιμος με τη σημασία του πρώτου σταδίου, παρόλο που δεν είναι ακριβής γίνεται καταχρηστικά και ίσως για να αποφύγει ο μεταφραστής/συγγραφέας άλλες επιπλοκές. Κάποιες φορές συμβαίνει επειδή ο εκάστοτε μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί να διακρίνει αν το early χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία αυτού που είναι λίγο πριν την αρχή ή αυτού που είναι στην αρχή.


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 11, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι η ουσία των πραγμάτων έχει ήδη διατυπωθεί και πρέπει ο καθένας να ασκήσει κρίση και να πάρει τις προσωπικές του αποφάσεις.

Για άλλη μια φορά έρχεται στο προσκήνιο το γεγονός ότι δεν πρέπει να παρασυρόμαστε από τυποποιημένες αποδόσεις, διότι είναι αδύνατο να ταυτίζεται το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο μιας ελληνικής λέξης με αυτό μιας αγγλικής. Εκ των πραγμάτων είναι αναγκαία η κατανόηση του κειμένου και στη συνέχεια η ευελιξία και η επινοητικότητα.

Αν το «πρώιμος» κάποτε καθιερωθεί να σημαίνει «αρχικός», υποθέτω ότι αυτό θα έχει συμβεί ως μεταφραστικό δάνειο της αμφισημίας του _early._ Το «πρώιμος» μέχρι σήμερα σημαίνει «πρόωρος» και «αρχικός σε φάση εξέλιξης», δηλαδή «σε πρώτο στάδιο», και όχι απλώς «αρχικός» σε μια χρονική σειρά. Αυτό το απέδειξε περίτρανα ο nickel. Επειδή όμως συνήθως στην ιστοριογραφία υπάρχουν εξελίξεις (π.χ. η αρχαιότητα και η Αναγέννηση έχουν φάσεις κλιμάκωσης και εξέλιξης), το «πρώιμος» συνηθίζεται χωρίς να δημιουργεί παρενέργειες. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να επιλέγεται αβίαστα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουμε συνηθίσει να το βλέπουμε ή μόνο και μόνο επειδή επιθυμούμε να διατηρήσουμε τη συντακτική δομή του αγγλικού κειμένου. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον nickel και τον sarant στο ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η χρήση του «πρώιμος» είναι απαράδεκτη, και γενικά αυτό ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις όπου το _early_ αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στον χρόνο και όχι σε φάση εξέλιξης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 12, 2009)

Σημερινό από τα νέα μουσεία Νικόπολης και Μεσσηνίας
Εδώ [νέο αρχ/γικό Μεσσηνίας] τα αρχαϊκά και τα κλασικά ευρήματα μαζί με τα πρώιμα βυζαντινά και τα βυζαντινά αντικείμενα...
φράσεις αρχαιολογικής ρουτίνας :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

Μα ρουτίνα είναι και μεταξύ αυτών που λησμόνησαν να βάλουν τη σημασία στα λεξικά. Το παρακάτω, από τα περιεχόμενα της _Συνοπτικής ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας_ (του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη).


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 12, 2009)

Ωστόσο, εύστοχα το όψιμος χρησιμοποιείται παράλληλα με το πρώιμος, όχι το ύστερος. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης διακρίνει τη λεπτή σημασιολογική διαφορά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Σημερινό από τα νέα μουσεία Νικόπολης και Μεσσηνίας
> Εδώ [νέο αρχ/γικό Μεσσηνίας] τα αρχαϊκά και τα κλασικά ευρήματα μαζί με τα πρώιμα βυζαντινά και τα βυζαντινά αντικείμενα...
> φράσεις αρχαιολογικής ρουτίνας :)



Στο λινκ που έδωσες, δε μ' αρέσει καθόλου το εξής:

Το καλοκαίρι των νέων μουσείων
Αυτό της Νικόπολης και εκείνο της Μεσσηνίας φιλοδοξούν να δώσουν νέα πολιτιστική πνοή στη Δ. Ελλάδα 

Απαπαπαπα...


----------



## Costas (Aug 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μα ρουτίνα είναι και μεταξύ αυτών που λησμόνησαν να βάλουν τη σημασία στα λεξικά. Το παρακάτω, από τα περιεχόμενα της _Συνοπτικής ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας_ (του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη).




Έχω μάλλον γίνει παράξενος, και κολλάω στα ίδια και στα ίδια: μου τη δίνει όλο και πιο πολύ η χρήση του 'μεταβυζαντινός' προκειμένου για τη φραγκοκρατία και την τουρκοκρατία. [1][2]


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2009)

Costas said:


> Έχω μάλλον γίνει παράξενος, και κολλάω στα ίδια και στα ίδια: μου τη δίνει όλο και πιο πολύ η χρήση του 'μεταβυζαντινός' προκειμένου για τη φραγκοκρατία και την τουρκοκρατία. [1][2]



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Άντε, για την τουρκοκρατία να δεχθούμε ότι το "μεταβυζαντινός" δεν είναι τουλάχιστον ανακριβές. Για τη "φραγκοκρατία", όμως, είναι μάλλον απαράδεκτο καθώς μιλάμε για ιστορική περίοδο κατά την οποία υφίσταται ακόμη Βυζαντινή Αυτοκρατορία (έστω κι αν για κάποια χρόνια της επίμαχης περιόδου αυτή έχει απωλέσει την ιστορική της πρωτεύουσα).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μα ρουτίνα είναι και μεταξύ αυτών που λησμόνησαν να βάλουν τη σημασία στα λεξικά. Το παρακάτω, από τα περιεχόμενα της _Συνοπτικής ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας_ (του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη).



Και για να βγάλω στη φόρα κι εγώ τις παραξενιές μου, καθόλου δεν μου αρέσει το διάγραμμα αυτό. Είναι σαφές ότι το πρώιμη και το όψιμη αντιστοιχούν στο "haut" και στο "bas", ειδάλλως θα αναμέναμε και μια καθαυτό βυζαντινή περίοδο. Άρα, φοβούμαι ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε απλούστατα με άστοχη χρήση των όρων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Άντε, για την τουρκοκρατία να δεχθούμε ότι το "μεταβυζαντινός" δεν είναι τουλάχιστον ανακριβές.


Δεν διαφωνώ, απλώς να θυμίσω ότι στην τουρκοκρατία είναι και το σχήμα Ιόργκα για το "μεταβυζαντινός".


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Για τη διάκριση της μεσαιωνικής Ελληνικής σε τρεις υποπεριόδους, εφόσον παίρνει σαν περίοδο αναφοράς το Βυζάντιο, δεν με ενοχλεί το «μεταβυζαντινή» (15ος-19ος αιώνας). Για τις πρώτες δύο υποπεριόδους έχουμε την «πρώιμη βυζαντινή» (6ος-12ος αι.) και την «όψιμη βυζαντινή» (12ος-15ος αι.). Λεπτομέρειες εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για τη διάκριση της μεσαιωνικής Ελληνικής σε τρεις υποπεριόδους, εφόσον παίρνει σαν περίοδο αναφοράς το Βυζάντιο, δεν με ενοχλεί το «μεταβυζαντινή» (15ος-19ος αιώνας). Για τις πρώτες δύο υποπεριόδους έχουμε την «πρώιμη βυζαντινή» (6ος-12ος αι.) και την «όψιμη βυζαντινή» (12ος-15ος αι.). Λεπτομέρειες εδώ.



Δεν διαφωνώ ως προς το ότι όλα αυτά φαίνεται να έχουν παγιωθεί. Όμως, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι έχουμε μια άστοχη μεταφορά στα καθ΄ημάς του γαλλικού σχήματος "haut" και "bas". Στα ελληνικά πώς είναι δυνατό να μην υπάρχει μια καθαυτό βυζαντινή περίοδος μεταξύ πρώιμης και όψιμης;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, Ρογήρε. Εγώ είπα ότι δεν με ενοχλεί το _μεταβυζαντινός_. Τα υπόλοιπα, μπορεί να είναι... ρουτίνα, αλλά με ενοχλούν όπως και να 'ναι. Με κάνουν να νιώθω ότι σ' αυτή τη ζωή ή πολύ νωρίς θα έρθεις ή πολύ αργά... :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι είναι αν χωρίζεις μια περίοδο σε 2 ή σε 3 μέρη. Να λοιπόν που, αν τη χωρίσεις σε 2, πάλι χρησιμοποιείς το πρώιμος/όψιμος ή πρότερος/ύστερος, χωρίς τίποτα στη μέση, και άρα το αντιστοιχείς στο haut/bas, όπως λες πολύ σωστά, νομίζω. Και φυσικά, δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να υπαγορεύει το διμερή χωρισμό ως καλύτερον από τον τριμερή, ούτε το αντίστροφο.

Ο όρος μεταβυζαντινή είναι νομίζω έντονα θέμα ιδεολογίας. Θες δηλαδή να βλέπεις μια περίοδο που σε κάποιες περιοχές κράτησε ως και 500 χρόνια σαν μια περίοδο που έζησε στη σκιά και στον απόηχο ενός ένδοξου και μυθευμένου παρελθόντος ή σαν μια περίοδο που έζησε στο φως ενός δύσκολου και αποβλητέου παρόντος; Η περίοδος που η γλώσσα μας γέμισε φράγκικες και τούρκικες λέξεις είναι φραγκοκρατούμενη και τουρκοκρατούμενη (όπως υπήρξε και ρωμαιοκρατούμενη) ή είναι μεταβυζαντινή (και μεθελληνιστική); Γιατί μας έρχεται πιο εύκολο να μιλήσουμε για ρωμαϊκά χρόνια απ' ό,τι για τουρκικά χρόνια; Βαριά η σκλαβιά, και βαρύτερη αν ο αφέντης σου είναι αλλόθρησκος και από ένα σημείο και πέρα νεκρό πολιτιστικό βάρος. Σημειωτέον ότι η 'μεταβυζαντινή' αποκάθαρση συνεπικουρείται από τη συντελεσθείσα κατεδάφιση των μνημείων της τουρκοκρατίας στην Ελλάδα και από την εθνικοποίηση της καθομιλουμένης με τον κατά το δυνατόν εξοβελισμό των τουρκικών λέξεων από το λεξιλόγιο.

@Ιόργκα: Άρα και το Βυζάντιο 'Ρώμη μετά τη Ρώμη', κοκ. ad infinitum :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2009)

@Costas. Νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε απόλυτα ως προς τα ουσιώδη. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι δεν έχουν υποφέρει από κατεδαφίσεις μόνο το μνημεία της οθωμανικής περιόδου, αλλά (ίσως ακόμη περισσότερο) και τα "φραγκικά". Θυμίζω απλά την κατεδάφιση του μεσαιωνικού πύργου των Ατσαγιόλι στην Ακρόπολη των Αθηνών, το γεγονός ότι τα ερείπια του πύργου των Σαιντ Ομέρ στη Θήβα χρησιμεύουν ως αποθήκη του τοπικού αρχαιολογικού μουσείου και το ότι οι κατά τόπους εφορίες αρχαιοτήτων δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να αδειοδοτήσουν τον κάθε τυχάρπαστο προκειμένου να ξεθεμελιώσει κάποιον γοτθικό ναό κοντά στην Ανδραβίδα (π.χ.) γιατί έχει "βάσιμες πληροφορίες" ότι θα βρει κάποιον κρυμμένο θησαυρό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, αν και τα βενετσιάνικα τα προσέχουν. Σε ποιον ναό έξω από την Ανδραβίδα αναφέρεσαι;


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, αν και τα βενετσιάνικα τα προσέχουν. Σε ποιον ναό έξω από την Ανδραβίδα αναφέρεσαι;



Τα γεγονότα με τον γοτθικό ναό στην Ανδραβίδα ανάγονται στη δεκαετία του 90. Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα το σχετικό άρθρο της εφημερίδας και η μνήμη μου δεν με βοηθά. Νομίζω (αλλά το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη) ότι επρόκειτο για την Αγία Σοφία (δηλ. το γνωστότερο μνημείο στην περιοχή), όπως επίσης νομίζω ότι τελικά (και ευτυχώς) το σχέδιο εκσκαφής δεν προχώρησε.

Αυτά και χίλια συγγνώμη τόσο για την καθυστέρηση όσο και για την "κατά προσέγγιση" απάντηση.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2009)

Ναι, η Αγία Σοφία είναι πάντα εκεί. Δεν γνώριζα την περιπέτειά της...


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2009)

Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να ήταν η Αγία Σοφία και τόσο πρόσφατα, αφού είναι στο κέντρο της πόλης και είναι από παλιά πάρκο. Η Ηλεία έχει όμως κι άλλα γοτθικά χαλάσματα. Πολλά καταστράφηκαν το 2007 με τις φωτιές.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να ήταν η Αγία Σοφία και τόσο πρόσφατα, αφού είναι στο κέντρο της πόλης και είναι από παλιά πάρκο. Η Ηλεία έχει όμως κι άλλα γοτθικά χαλάσματα. Πολλά καταστράφηκαν το 2007 με τις φωτιές.



Όπως είπα δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για το ότι επρόκειτο για την Αγ. Σοφία. Κάποιος που κατάγεται από την περιοχή ή τη γνωρίζει καλύτερα θα μας βοηθήσει να βρούμε ποιός ήταν τελικά ο γοτθικός ναός.


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2010)

Ξαναδιάβαζα αυτό το ωραίο νήμα, κι έπεσα σ' ετούτο (ο tsioutsiou παραθέτει λεξικό):



tsioutsiou said:


> νωρίς [norís] επίρρ. χρον. : 2α. εγκαίρως: Ευτυχώς φτάσαμε ~. Aυτό έπρεπε να το σκεφτείς / να το κάνεις νωρίτερα. β. πιο πριν από ό,τι πρέπει: Δεν έπρεπε να έρθουμε τόσο ~. 3α. πρόωρα: Έχασαν τον πατέρα τους πολύ ~. β. σε πρώιμο στάδιο: Tα πρώτα συμπτώματα της παρακμής παρουσιάστηκαν ~. [μσν. νωρίς < *ενωρίς με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. < ελνστ. ἐνώρως (αρχ. φρ. *ἐν ὥρα `στην ώρα του΄*) κατά τα επιρρ. σε -ίς: αποβραδίς]


To 2α. εγκαίρως, δεν μ' αρέσει. Ας δούμε το παράδειγμα: Ευτυχώς φτάσαμε νωρίς. Αν γίνεται μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός και οι προσφορές κλείνουν στις 3.00 μ.μ. και εγώ φτάσω στα γραφεία στις 2.00 ή στις 2.30, θα πω ότι έφτασα νωρίς όχι επειδή έφτασα απλώς εγκαίρως αλλά επειδή έφτασα _αρκετά πριν_ από την τελευταία στιγμή. Αν φτάσω στις 2.50 ή αργότερα, μπορεί να έφτασα εγκαίρως αλλά δεν θα πω ότι έφτασα νωρίς· θα πω ότι έφτασα τελευταία στιγμή.



SBE said:


> Η Ηλεία έχει όμως κι άλλα γοτθικά χαλάσματα. Πολλά καταστράφηκαν το 2007 με τις φωτιές.


Αν ξέρει κανείς αν κάηκε η Μονή της Ίσοβας στην Τρυπητή, ας το γράψει. Με ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2010)

Υπέστη ζημιές αλλά δεν έγιναν γνωστές λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Ωχ!  .........


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2010)

6η ΕΒΑ
Αρχαιολογικός χώρος Μονής Ίσοβας (γοτθικό μνημείο του α΄ μισού του 13ου αι.)
Κάηκε η υποστύλωση του καθολικού της μονής (Ναός της Παναγίας) και τα ερείπια των βοηθητικών κτιρίων του μοναστηριού. Σημειώνεται ότι οι τοίχοι του Ναού της Παναγίας είχαν υποστυλωθεί το 1997 από την 6η Εφορεία Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων. ​Ανακοίνωση Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αγνοούσα ακόμα και την ύπαρξη του σάιτ! (Μέσα στο ναό της Μονής της Ίσοβας, στο κέντρο του ερειπωμένου χώρου, με τους ψηλούς τοίχους ολόγυρα και τον ουρανό ανοιχτό ψηλά, ορθωνόταν ένα ουρανόπυργο δέντρο. Άραγε...; )


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αφήστε που ακόμα περιμένω μια καλή μετάφραση για το _early registration_. Δεν είναι «έγκαιρη εγγραφή», είναι το κάνεις την εγγραφή σου νωρίς, μεταξύ των πρώτων. Χάρηκα που τόλμησε ο Κώστας να γράψει το _νωρινός_, και αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι μια λέξη που όλοι έχουμε στο νου μας, αλλά σπάνια τη λέμε και ποτέ δεν τη γράφουμε (περίπου τα ίδια και το _αργινός_).



Χρειάστηκε κάπου μετάφραση για το «early booking» και είπα ότι έχει επικρατήσει (κακώς) το «έγκαιρες κρατήσεις». Δεν συμφώνησα ότι είναι καλύτερο το «πρώιμες κρατήσεις» (το «πρόωρες κρατήσεις» δεν το συζητάμε καθόλου). Το μόνο που με ικανοποιεί είναι οι περιπτώσεις που αρκεί να πούμε «αν κάνετε κράτηση νωρίς». Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το «έγκαιρες κρατήσεις» έχει επικρατήσει, περίπου όπως το _early warning system_ είναι «σύστημα έγκαιρης προειδοποίησης». Το «κάντε την κράτησή σας έγκαιρα» συνήθως σημαίνει «μέχρι την ημερομηνία που έχει οριστεί ως το τέλος της περιόδου κατά την οποία παρέχεται έκπτωση για early booking». Ταυτόχρονα, στην άρνηση, αν δεν κάνετε την κράτησή σας έγκαιρα, θα μείνετε εκτός του νυμφώνος: έχουμε την άλλη, την κανονική, σημασία τού «έγκαιρα», με αντίθετο το «καθυστερημένα». 

Άλλη μια ψηφίδα στο πρόβλημα. Και με την ευκαιρία: Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας για την Αναγέννηση, έπεσα πάνω σ’ αυτά:

όψιμη αρχαιότητα
όψιμο Μεσαίωνα
ύστερο Μεσαίωνα
ύστερου 13ου αιώνα
ύστερη αρχαιότητα

Διαφορετικές σημασίες ή διαφορετικοί συντάκτες;


ΥΓ. Σας παρακαλώ, αν θέλετε να προσθέσετε σχόλιο, κάντε τον κόπο να βεβαιωθείτε ότι έχετε αφομοιώσει το σύνολο του προβληματισμού όπως ήδη εκτέθηκε στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, ώστε να μη λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 30, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, εγώ δεν θα έβαζα με τίποτα το "πρώιμος" σε καθορισμένης διάρκειας χρονικές περιόδους, παρά μόνο σε ασαφούς διάρκειας που είθισται να χωρίζονται σε στάδια. Έτσι, ναι στην πρώιμη Αναγέννηση, αλλά όχι στον 20ό αιώνα ή στη δεκαετία του 1920. Εκεί: στις αρχές, στα πρώτα χρόνια.
> Το πρώτο ΕΑΜ του Μπερλή είχε εκτός των άλλων το μειονέκτημα ότι υποβάλλει στο νου το ενδεχόμενο να υπήρχε και δεύτερο, όπως η ΕΟΚΑ. Κατά τα άλλα, το πρώτος για μερικές χρήσεις του early δεν είναι κακό.



Τώρα είδα το ωραίο αυτό νήμα και συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον Νίκο. Τα πρώιμος / όψιμος σχετίζονται με την ωρίμανση μιας ασαφώς προσδιορισμένης εξέλιξης. Ο «πρώιμος 20ος αιώνας» δεν στέκει με τίποτε, γιατί ο 20ος αιώνας στέκει εκεί, ανεξάρτητα από τις ερμηνείες μας γι' αυτόν. Έχω εξάλλου την εντύπωση ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται και πολύ τα πρώιμος / όψιμος για αυστηρά καθορισμένες χρονικές περιόδους. Αρχούμενος 20ος αιώνας ναι, ύστερος 20ος αιώνας ναι, αλλά πρώιμος 20ος αιώνας δεν νομίζω να λέγεται και τόσο πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Μήπως το _ύστερος_ δεν είναι από μόνο του ένας πονοκέφαλος; Σε σύγκριση με το ΛΚΝ, το ΛΝΕΓ προσπαθεί να χωρέσει και τη σημασία «που έρχεται στο τέλος», «τελευταίος στη σειρά».

*ύστερος, -η, -ο* αυτός που ακολουθεί ή έρχεται στο τέλος, μεταγενέστερος ή τελευταίος στη σειρά: ~ _περίοδος / καπιταλισμός / αρχαιότητα_. ΣΥΝ. κατοπινός, επόμενος· ΦΡ. (α) *εκ των υστέρων* έπειτα από κάτι που έχει προηγηθεί, αφού έχει ήδη διαπραχθεί: ~ _αναγνωρίζει το λάθος του. _ΣΥΝ. (λατ.) a posterior. ANT. εκ των προτέρων (β) *τα ύστερα τού κόσμου* οι τελευταίες μέρες τού κόσμου, η συντέλεια.

Δυστυχώς, το αντίθετο, το *πρότερος*, δεν έχει ακολουθήσει, να πάρει κι αυτό δεύτερη σημασία, να μη σημαίνει μόνο «προηγούμενος». Σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι η συζήτηση δυσκολεύει (και πρακτικά οδηγεί σε άλυτο πρόβλημα) _και_ από την προσπάθεια να καλύψουμε με _έναν_ όρο τις διαφορετικές σημασίες του early (όλες αυτές που μας ζορίζουν). Για παράδειγμα, για το _early booking_ που αναφέρθηκε, και για κάθε τι που γίνεται νωρίς νωρίς στις αρχές μιας προθεσμίας, θα μπορούσαμε να δημιουργήσουμε και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _*αρχιπρόθεσμο_· υπάρχει, άλλωστε, ένας σωρός -πρόθεσμα. Για κάτι που είναι άγουρο ακόμη, θα μπορούσαμε να επαναφέρουμε και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε πιο επίσημο ρέτζιστερ το _ά(ν)ωρο_, για _χρονική περίοδο_ το υπάρχον _πρωτο-_.

Η ιδέα με το _*νωρινό_ θα μου άρεσε πολύ· μια άλλη ιδέα θα ήταν να επαναφέρουμε τους μεσαιωνικούς τύπους _άγωρος_ (ή, ίσως, για μεγαλύτερη απόσταση) το _άγγωρος_, αλλά μεταξύ μας, θα προτιμούσα το νωρινό.


----------



## Tonia (Apr 4, 2013)

Και μετά τη φοβερή ανάλυση που κάνατε, θα σας προσγειώσω με μία "χαμηλού επιπέδου", φοβάμαι, ερώτηση: Έχω ένα κείμενο που αναφέρει το _early documents _. Δεν θέλω προφανώς να γράψω _πρώιμα έγγραφα_ αλλά ούτε και _αρχαία έγγραφα_. Επέλεξα το _έγγραφα της εποχής_. Αυτό το έκανα γιατί το κείμενο προς μετάφραση είναι επεξηγηματική σημείωση και στο κανονικό κείμενο ξέρουμε για ποια εποχή ακριβώς μιλάμε. Αν κάποιος έχει διάθεση να μου γράψει τη γνώμη του, τον ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά πρέπει να μας δώσεις και κάτι περισσότερο για το περιβάλλον χρήσης. _Early documents_ σε σχέση με τι; Όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, αλλά επειδή θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ κανά δυο μεταφράσεις ακόμη, κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Tonia (Apr 4, 2013)

Βεβαίως να σας δώσω κάτι περισσότερο. Το κείμενο στο σύνολό του αναφέρεται στο χρήμα και εξηγεί πώς αυτό δεν έχει καταφέρει (από την αρχαιότητα έως σήμερα) να εξασφαλίσει την αφθονία για όλο τον κόσμο. Η παράγραφος που μας ενδιαφέρει επικεντρώνεται στο ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις στην αρχαιότητα δεν ήταν οι κανόνες του εμπορίου εκείνοι που καθόριζαν τη διακίνηση των προϊόντων, αλλά ορισμένες κεντρικοποιημένες οδηγίες. Στο σημείο αυτό υπάρχει η παραπομπή στη σημείωση που μεταφράζω, η οποία λέει ακριβώς: "Seaford, Money and the Early Greek Mind, 123. Seaford adduces persuasive evidence for this claim: early documents that took the form of lists, artwork showing processions of individuals bearing offerings, etc."


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2013)

Χαίρε! Μια πρόταση:
Τα πρώτα γραπτά κείμενα, που είχαν τη μορφή καταστάσεων.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2013)

Σε μια πλάγια ανάγνωση δεν είδα να αναφέρεται ότι ο όρος early music αφορά την _προκλασική μουσική_ (ή, αλλιώς, την παλιά μουσική).

Αν αναφέρεται, ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγνώμη για το σπαμάρισμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2013)

Tonia said:


> "Seaford, Money and the Early Greek Mind, 123. Seaford adduces persuasive evidence for this claim: early documents that took the form of lists, artwork showing processions of individuals bearing offerings, etc."


Εδώ πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι επίσης χρήσιμη και η απόδοση «τα πρώτα γραπτά αρχεία σε μορφή λίστας» (αν δεν θέλεις τις «βαρύτερες» αλλά απόλυτα σωστές «καταστάσεις» του Νίκελ).


----------



## Tonia (Apr 4, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο! Για το δεύτερο μέρος της πρότασης μου δώσατε πολύ καλές ιδέες, η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ σε πρώτη φάση είχα επιλέξει τη λέξη _κατάλογοι _για το _list_. Όσον αφορά όμως τη μετάφραση του _early _ να σας εξηγήσω τι δε μου κολλάει: αν επιλέξω _τα πρώτα γραπτά αρχεία ή τα πρώτα γραπτά κείμενα_ δεν θα είναι σαν να μιλάει ο συγγραφέας για τα πρώτα-πρώτα (από καταβολής κόσμου) γραπτά αρχεία ή κείμενα; Εγώ έτσι θα το διάβαζα... Βρήκα πάντως και το απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του Seaford, το οποίο λέει το εξής: "The storage and movement of goods in the redistributive economies of the ancient Near East were controlled in part by means of seals and writing, under a regime of centralized directives rather than market trade. As a result, surviving written documents often take the form of lists of various kinds of goods".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2013)

Μα... τα πρώτα γραπτά αρχαία κείμενα _ήταν_ :) λίστες προϊόντων (συνήθως αρχεία, άλλοτε «δελτία αποστολής» όπως θα λέγαμε σήμερα, κάποτε καταστάσεις με υποχρεώσεις φόρου υποτελών περιοχών κλπ).


----------



## Tonia (Apr 4, 2013)

Χμ.... δεν ανοίγει και η γη να με καταπιεί... Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό! Έχω διαπιστώσει από τις -ελάχιστες-μεταφράσεις που έχω κάνει τελευταία ότι μεταφράζοντας μαθαίνεις -ή αναγκάζεσαι να μάθεις -πάρα πολλά. Εγώ σε δύο μέρες που ασχολούμαι με αυτό το κείμενο, έχω διαβάσει για κοσμολογικές θεωρίες (πέρα από το Big Bang), πρώτες μορφές χρημάτων, βιολογική γεωργία, είδη ερευνών, για τα πρώτα κείμενα και συνεχίζω! Και ακόμα είμαι στις πρώτες σελίδες...


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2013)

Tonia said:


> ... Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό! Έχω διαπιστώσει από τις -ελάχιστες-μεταφράσεις που έχω κάνει τελευταία ότι μεταφράζοντας μαθαίνεις -ή αναγκάζεσαι να μάθεις -πάρα πολλά. ...




That's the catch, that's the snare, that's the joy and the despair. :) 

The early bird catches the worm, but it must tread very carefully because worms are like icebergs; we can't see the whole thing until we start going deeper.

Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2013)

a list of "gifts from the High and Mighty of Adab to the High Priestess, on the occasion of her election to the temple".;):)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2013)

Tonia said:


> Χμ.... δεν ανοίγει και η γη να με καταπιεί...


Αυτό έλειπε! :) Γιατί μαζευόμαστε εδώ και συγκεντρώνουμε όποια γνώση μπορεί να συνεισφέρει ο καθένας;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό έλειπε! :) Γιατί μαζευόμαστε εδώ και συγκεντρώνουμε όποια γνώση μπορεί να συνεισφέρει ο καθένας;



+1000 :up:


----------



## Tonia (Apr 4, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ!!! Είστε μία εξαιρετικά φιλόξενη κοινότητα και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που σας βρήκα!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2013)

Και για την έκφραση «*don't sell the wine before its time*» έχουμε αντίστοιχη ιδιωματική έκφραση, ή μένουμε στα προφανή;

ΥΓ Περί της προέλευσής της, βλ. http://wineeconomist.com/2009/02/10/no-wine-before-its-time/ (όπου και τα βιντεάκια — και το περιβόητο και το διαβόητο).


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2013)

...
Για να πουλήσεις το κρασί
πρώτα να 'ρθεί η ώρα
μόν' το βαρέλι μη βιαστείς
ν' ανοίξεις από τώρα
και τις μποτίλιες μη βιαστείς
να σπρώξεις από τώρα
Λένε συχνά οι βιαστικοί
«Ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα»
μα να το πιεις αγίνωτο
πάλι δεν είναι κρίμα;
Άλλος καιρός για λάχανα
άλλος για παραπούλια
τον Αύγουστο είν' ο κολιός
τότε τ' αμπελοπούλια
Παράωρα του σταφυλιού
μην πίνεις το χυμό του
άσ' τον σωστά να ζυμωθεί
κρασί με τον καιρό του
Μα μην τ' αφήσεις να γενεί
ξινό, να πάει στράφι
μπορεί και να χαραμιστεί
πολύ καιρό στο ράφι
Αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται 
η αγουρίδα μέλι
Να λαγαρίσει το κρασί
την προσμονή του θέλει

Κάθε πράμα στον καιρό του
και το κρασί στην ώρα του
και ο οίνος στον ανθό του

Το μοναδικό σχόλιο εκεί:
Your statement that you have often left wine in the cellar too long put me in mind of the French writer Théophile Malvezin who said: “Wine is made to be drunk as women are made to be loved; profit by the freshness of youth or the splendour of maturity; do not await decrepitude”.

Και για την ισορροπία των φύλων, διά στόματος Σον Κόνερι (για ουίσκι μεν, κατάλληλο για την περίσταση δε): 
«Shome men grow old, othersh matshure».


----------

